# Sides jutting out near the flank oddly?



## TxCntrySweetheart (Mar 10, 2011)

Ive seen this before on my horses if they're standing a particular way...or when my gelding inhales his food (hes a very agressive eater...not w/ ppl just his food lol). Im not sure if this is the same thing you are seeing but it sounds similar.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Well a squared her up & it still stuck out!
But it does look like that a lot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

I will tomorrow, cause it'll be to dark for it to turn out lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay so like a big dumb dumb, I went to the barn, was there for an hour & the minute Sassy ran back out to the field I realized I forgot to take pictures. Ugh. Lol so tomorrow I'll have some!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Is she getting plenty of loose salt? A lack of salt, which means inadequate water intake can tighten the flank area (tucked up) and make the back rib appear more prominent. Loose salt is better for horses than the lick as they get a sore tongue from it and will not ingest enough salt. A lick works best for cattle.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Saddlebag: I hadn't thought about that.. good point, thank you. I don't think she was provided salt or minreal blocks where i got her from. 


i have pictures now! 


can't really tell in this picture 











how far it sticks out of the right side 










left sides worse










sticks out farther


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

p.s the vet is coming out tomorrow


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm no expert, but it looks like a fatty deposit to me. The vet will know for sure. Best to make sure it's not some sort of mass that could be a problem.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

That "tucked in" appearance is usually a sign of dehydration or worms.


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

starlinestables said:


> That "tucked in" appearance is usually a sign of dehydration or worms.



I saw this thread and thought I'd check into it. After seeing the photos and reading, I wondered the same about Chili - bc she has the same issue. I was told it was like when they inhale food or water or need food/water, it does that.

However. If my horse is dehydrated, it's her own daggone fault for not drinking outta the huge trough (sp?) out there that I've seen her drink from and which we just cleaned out the other day. And if she has worms, I'm clueless as to how to prevent/get rid of them bc I dewormed her in January and then again the beginning of this month.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

I wormed Sassy as soon as I got her but lord knows how long it had been. I was thinking a fatty deposit as well simply because she was so overweight. But we'll see what the vet says.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

The vet said it's a fat deposite, it should go away with exercise. I love when I worry for nothing. Lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Ah yes! But better safe than sorry! Glad to hear it was nothing to worry about!


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks  me too!! I'm such a hypochondriac when it comes to my horse's health lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Lola had that too but she was not overweight before she got it. She needed to be wormed and fed more. She got it when I had her stabled for a while so she lost weight. But once I put her back into the field full of hay that big gap is pretty much gone. She has only started work again so exercise did not make it better XD


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Lol Sassy's right side looks alot better, her left side, not so much. But she's gaining alot of muscle 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

That is good! I cannot wait for Lola to get some muscle again


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

I know how you feel! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

